# Anemometer to measure CFM, recommendations?



## ElMostro (Nov 29, 2014)

I am looking to upgrade the ductwork of my DC system BUT want to be able to measure the improvement.  All I really want to do is measure CFM before and after the upgrade.

I have been looking at anemometers but there are so many options and the price range is so wide that it gets pretty confusing. Some measure temperature, humidity and other things that I really don,t need and when you read the descriptions they measure a lot of things but none that I have found yet specifically mention that they can/will measure CFM.

Anybody have any experience with one of these things that can recommend one or give me advise on what to look for or avoid?
Thanks, Eugene.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Nov 29, 2014)

Oneida Air Systems used to sell on, I think you have to ask for it now.  They will  also help you design a better duct system even if you do not buy from them!  But they have the best customer service for DC's and duct systems anywhere!


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 29, 2014)

Swagopenturner said:


> Oneida Air Systems used to sell on, I think you have to ask for it now.  They will  also help you design a better duct system even if you do not buy from them!  But they have the best customer service for DC's and duct systems anywhere!



Yea, I am considering getting one of their retrofit cyclones but don,t want a new system.  I just want to make sure I can measure that I actually made an upgrade.  In my last upgrade I changed the intake on my Thein baffle inlet from 4" to 5" and in actually made the baffle less effective...I am still tempted to go back to the 4" but just have not had the time.


----------



## bkersten (Nov 29, 2014)

Find a retired miner that collects coal mine items.  They usually have the wind speed anemometer in their collection that they might let you use/ or use it for you to check the air speed.  My wifes dad in WV has several in his.


----------



## robutacion (Nov 29, 2014)

ElMostro said:


> I am looking to upgrade the ductwork of my DC system BUT want to be able to measure the improvement.  All I really want to do is measure CFM before and after the upgrade.
> 
> I have been looking at anemometers but there are so many options and the price range is so wide that it gets pretty confusing. Some measure temperature, humidity and other things that I really don,t need and when you read the descriptions they measure a lot of things but none that I have found yet specifically mention that they can/will measure CFM.
> 
> ...



Hi Eugene,

You can spend literally, thousands of dollars on an anemometer but, from what you say, you need it for, you couldn't go wrong with a $20 investment + a 9V battery.

I have used various of these instruments, and recently purchased another one with a new design as the ones I normally used and I find it to work really well, have a look here

Cheers
George


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks folks for the input.  I ordered one yesterday and will maybe post a review once I figure it out and use it.

MASTECH MS6252A Digital Anemometer Air Volume Measurement LCD Backlight Meters | eBay
Eugene.


----------

